# 7.62x.39 AR upper?



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Has anyone bought one?
How's the reliability?
How accurate is it?
What don't you like about it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree the 7.62x39 is not a great round, but
If you just want to plink or stash for SHTF it can be had reasonably.


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

It would be a SHTF tool. One that would accept the ammo of the opposition.

http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/ar-9-ar-47/ar47/psa-pa47-16-7-62x39-upper-w-bcg-and-charging-handle.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I agree with short the 300 blackout has gained a ton of popularity and becoming readily available. Knowing me I would have to have a can for a 300 blackout because that is what it was designed for


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Fitz said:


> It would be a SHTF tool. One that would accept the ammo of the opposition.
> 
> http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/ar-9-ar-47/ar47/psa-pa47-16-7-62x39-upper-w-bcg-and-charging-handle.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, if we keep giving arms to the Iraqi military they'll come here armed with the 5.56 because that's what we have. Prolly be bringing our humvees here too !


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Lol that's true! But it's not the ************* I'm worried about. It's the Chinese and Russians...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Anyone that attempts a land based war in the U.S. would be dumb! All the ******** and Yankees will be hangings out shooting while the military cleans up the stragglers!


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

That's true but if our gubment starts confiscating via raids I'd like to stow a couple away in a secure location.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

Fitz said:


> It would be a SHTF tool. One that would accept the ammo of the opposition.
> 
> http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/ar-9-ar-47/ar47/psa-pa47-16-7-62x39-upper-w-bcg-and-charging-handle.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If that is the case, then you need the weapon of the opposition to go with it. Don't go with an AR15. Go with an AK. One thing you won't be able to find during SHTF are spare 7.62x39 AR15 magazines. Get the AK and AK mags to go with the ammo.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good thought.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL.......... Tru Dat !


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Well I've already got two .223's, a .30-06 and a .308 so I'm just trying to cover all my bases.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Go buy a AK-47... One.more gun won't hurt.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Double Naught Spy said:


> If that is the case, then you need the weapon of the opposition to go with it. Don't go with an AR15. Go with an AK. One thing you won't be able to find during SHTF are spare 7.62x39 AR15 magazines. Get the AK and AK mags to go with the ammo.


With one of these I'll be able to get as many of those as I need.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short said:


> You can't kill an AK-47. But the 7.62x39 is a turd. Save your coin and buy either a 6.8 spc upper or a 300 blk upper.


7.62x39 is almost identical ballistically to a 300blk. Even slightly superior. A .300blk is only worth the money if you will be shooting it suppressed.

OP just get a .308 AR and start fresh. Look at long term availability. 6.8 is a sweet round but it died like disco an can be hard to find. The .300blk fad will go the same way most likely. Personally I would stick with calibers you will be able to find in 3, 5, 10 years.


----------



## wilson.1968 (Aug 20, 2015)

i had an armalite 7.63x39. it ran very well and shot hornady sst very well. even golden bear ammo it shot without a hicup. i had a couple of mags the fed ammo without a jam. i did go through a couple to find those. if you dont plan on reloading its the cheapest centerfire you can shoot. you cant go wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

I thought this thread was about hunting. The russians are using 5.45x39 last I checked. And the BLM is using typical M4s...... 

The chinese are using some weird crap I cant remember. Some oddball caliber.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/5.45%C3%9739mm[/urlhttps://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/7.62%C3%9739mm


----------

